
Mr 'Don't Do Evil' has patented deep Q learning,it is getting a patent on brain - master_yoda_1
http://www.google.com/patents/US20150100530
======
krapp
>Mr 'Don't Do Evil' has patented deep Q learning,it is getting a patent on
brain

Don't editorialize submission titles like this, please. The actual title is
(and should be posted as) "Methods and apparatus for reinforcement learning."

------
lotsoflumens
Yet another attempt to own everything.

They even reference Martin Riedmiller's work from 2005 on "Neural Fitted Q
Iteration" and dismiss it, saying that his paper was just an "attempt" to use
an MLP for the Q function, and that because his paper talks about rebuilding a
new network with each new batch of data, resulting in an inefficient learning
process - ergo, their method is novel.

What utter nonsense. This completely misrepresents Riedmiller's work. They are
really splitting some fine hairs here. Also, they admit that Martin Riedmiller
wrote about the idea, even though he didn't use it in that paper.

And yet, they still hope to control the technology.

------
mchahn
I am tired of FUD stories about how broad a patent is. Patent claims are
organized as a series of claims with each claim narrower than the one before.
Patents are always written with the first claims extremely broad and are not
expected to be granted. It isn't until near the end of the claims that the
meat of the patent exists.

In this case it has something to do with using multiple neural networks to
train each other. I've read that is what they did with alphaGO.

~~~
lotsoflumens
It's only FUD until you have to find a few million to cover legal costs.

------
GalwayResi
[http://info.legalzoom.com/challenge-
patent-21969.html](http://info.legalzoom.com/challenge-patent-21969.html)

------
ConfuciusSay02
The patent system is patently broken.

